# Wohnsitz bei Fischerprüfung BW



## Lightray (7. August 2011)

Soweit ist ja bekannt, dass wohl in allen (oder den meisten?) Bundesländern zur Fischerprüfung ein Wohnsitz im jeweiligen Bundesland bestehen muss.

Allerdings bin ich mir da nicht sicher, ob es da irgendwelche Fristen gibt. Ich denke die Vorschriften sollten ja gegen "Prüfungs-tourismus" zu anderen Bundesländern schützen.
Daher wäre es ja merkwürdig, wenn einfach der Wohnsitz kurz vor der Prüfung gewechselt werden und nach absolvierter Prüfung wieder zurückgewechselt werden kann.

Aufgrund meines Studiums muss ich aber mehr oder weniger genau dies tun, es geht zeitlich einfach nicht anders.
Schwierigkeit der Prüfung wird dadurch allerdings nicht variieren und andere Vorteile hab ich dadurch auch nicht...

Absolvieren will ich die Prüfung in Baden Württemberg.
Durchgelesen habe ich:
- Das FischG
- LFischVO
- VwV-FischG
Natürlich alles in der "BW"-Fassung.
Allerdings keine Spur von Fristen. Ist das möglich?
Oder doch noch irgendwo anders vorgeschrieben?

Gruß,
Lightray


----------



## daoxxnsepp (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz bei Fischerprüfung BW*

Servus!

Du musst mindestens ein halbes Jahr deinen Wohnsitz gewechselt haben.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz bei Fischerprüfung BW*

Wo steht das?


----------



## Lightray (7. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz bei Fischerprüfung BW*

Hm, 6 Monate erscheint mir tatsächlich etwas lang.
Kann das wirklich sein? Vor allem da die von mir genannten Gesetze und Verordnungen ja eigentlich die einschlägigen Quellen sein sollten und da keinerlei Fristen angegeben sind.

Welches Gesetz oder welche Verordnung ist denn da die Quelle?
Und gilt die auch für Baden-Württemberg?

Gruß,
Lightray


Edit:

Nach weiterer Suche bin ich der Meinung, dass es für den Wohnsitz für die Fischerprüfung keine Fristen gibt.
Falls dem doch so sein sollte halte ich alles über *3 Monate* für unrealistisch, da laut Gemeindeordnung BW jeder als *Bürger* der Gemeinde gilt, der seit mindestens *3 Monaten *in der Gemeinde wohnt. 
Dass die Fischereigesetze und Verordnungen hier strengere Maßstäbe anlegen halte ich jetzt eher für unwahrscheinlich 
Ansonsten korrigiert mich bitte.


----------



## Lightray (9. August 2011)

*AW: Wohnsitz bei Fischerprüfung BW*

Schade dass keiner mehr etwas wusste.
Nach einem Besuch auf dem Bürgeramt und einem Anruf beim Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg bin ich etwas schlauer. 
Es bestehen tatsächlich keine Fristen.
Wenn der Wohnsitz bei Lehrgangsteilnahme, Prüfungsanmeldung und Prüfung im Lande besteht ist man auf der sicheren Seite :m
Soweit ich das verstanden habe müsste auch der Hauptwohnsitz zur Prüfung ausreichen. Darauf gebe ich allerdings keine Garantie und werde es nicht ausprobieren |supergri

Wie man auf die 6 Monate kommt, würde mich dann aber jetzt doch noch interessieren.

Hab gedacht ich schreib das hier noch nieder, falls mal jemand in der selben Lage ist.

Gruß,
Lightray


----------

